# Son's first Bear



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

My son went to Western U.P. for the first time to Bear camp last week. He went out bear hunting 5 times and saw a bear every time he went out. We ended up shooting 3 bears out of 4 permits. I'm didn't take a bear but my son, brother and cousing did. With 3 bears this year, one bear the last 2 years we have killed more bears than bucks. Camp is starting to become Bear camp rather than Deer Camp. We were calling my son the bear whisperer at camp for seeing so many bear.


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

congratulations to you and your son! Going to do any type of mount with it being his first bear?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Great success rate, and congrats to your son on a great bear!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Cool - great job!:coolgleam


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

He's getting the head mounted. I have an uncle who is going to make him something from the claws, and we will do something with the skull when we get it back.  The bear is a 200# sow.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sounds like a great hunt, congrats to your son!


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

sounds like great hunting. congrats on a fine bear


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

Good harvest! congratulations to you and your son!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Sounds like you guys had a great hunt; congrats.


----------



## Zeek4657 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice bear.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

congrats on a great hunt.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice bear! I have a friend that lives in northern Wisconsin, he says they have to many bear. Sounds like it!


----------

